# No Worries Club/Fundamentals?



## Blondehorselover

To put it out there right away, I like Clinton Anderson. I like this personality, his method, his way of explaining, etc. I'm the type of person who needs step by step instruction, I need to know the how and the why and CA does all that for me. I have used some of his stuff on my horse with great success. 

Moving on, I have wanted the fundamentals kit for awhile but I cannot swing $600 and I'm leary of buying off of ebay. I do not want to rent off of giddy up flix as I would prefer to own the series so I can look to it whenever I need to. 

Which brings me to my question(s) :happydance:

-Are any of you in the No Worries Club? Did you find it worth it? What did you receive out of it? 
-If you own the fundamentals kit/have watched it...what all does it cover? Specifically the riding portion?
-Have any of you bought the Fundamentals kit on Black Friday? If so, how much was it then?

Thanks!


----------



## LesandLily

Blondehorselover said:


> To put it out there right away, I like Clinton Anderson. I like this personality, his method, his way of explaining, etc. I'm the type of person who needs step by step instruction, I need to know the how and the why and CA does all that for me. I have used some of his stuff on my horse with great success.
> 
> Moving on, I have wanted the fundamentals kit for awhile but I cannot swing $600 and I'm leary of buying off of ebay. I do not want to rent off of giddy up flix as I would prefer to own the series so I can look to it whenever I need to.
> 
> Which brings me to my question(s) :happydance:
> 
> -Are any of you in the No Worries Club? Did you find it worth it? What did you receive out of it?
> -If you own the fundamentals kit/have watched it...what all does it cover? Specifically the riding portion?
> -Have any of you bought the Fundamentals kit on Black Friday? If so, how much was it then?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know if you have already made your decision but I am a NO WORRIES CLUB member and have the Fundamentals kit and LOVE it. He covers everything from the first roundpenning to riding, yielding hind quarters undersaddle etc. I did not buy it on Black Friday but being a NWC member gets you 50% off of the kit anyway. ALL of my horses are taken through the Fundamentals and Intermediate programs straight away. Best investment I have ever made in horse training.
Les


----------



## Docs

I'm a NWC member, the membership and the cash put into the purchase of the Fundamentals kit is welllll worth it! On his website he has a quick look into what he covers in the kit and it's handy to have! I love the way he goes through material, makes it FOOL PROOF! The riding portion is exactly how he puts it, it's the bare essentials or "fundamentals" of putting your horse together- it's the concrete foundation to a solid horse!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm in the No Worries Club too. It is an EXCELLENT deal. The DVDs he has sent us have been so wonderful, easy to understand, and informative. I love the bag and hat I got too, I use them a lot. I don't have any of the kits but I've heard that they are great.

I love the DVDs because they are pretty long and seeing the results is pretty amazing.


----------



## AQHA13

I had the dvds at one point. Since they were so expensive, we bought them and I only kept them until I was comfortable doing the exercises with my mare and then resold them.
I bought mine off ebay. I make sure the seller is reputable and then always pay with a credit card, so that I can dispute the claim through my bank if I need to. 

My aunt has the no worries club membership though, and really likes it. I guess its just what you want to do.


----------



## DancingArabian

How much does the No Worries club cost? Last time I looked at the site it wasn't listed.


----------



## LesandLily

DancingArabian said:


> How much does the No Worries club cost? Last time I looked at the site it wasn't listed.


There are two different options if I remember correctly. If you paid it all up front it was cheaper something like $199 per year. If you bill it out it is $20 per months. That is what we did.


----------



## Thunderspark

I was one of the first 100 of his NWC members.....I have since dropped being a member because I am at the point where the monthly DVDs are almost repeats. I love his method and have great success with it with my horses and with horses that had been trained here a couple years ago.
I don't have the fundamentals but I do have all the older ones before the fundamentals. I have the Gaining Respect & Control on the Ground series, Riding with Confidence series, Round penning, Going Bridleless, etc......I love the way he teaches so that the average person can understand how to do things!


----------



## Charley horse

I am going to try and get the fundamentals this Black Friday


----------



## Saddlebag

Black Friday rate to join the No Worries Club, which is good until the 26th, is $50 off the annual $199 rate. A good deal but I'm reluctant to give my credit card number on their site. I don't like that they will bill a credit card for another year at that time unless one cancels. The onus is on the credit card holder.


----------



## Saddlebag

Isn't this just ducky: I try to join the No Worries Club with the $50 discount and the site won't accept my credit card. I triple checked the numbers. The 888 phone number doesn't work from Canada. Maybe there's a reason this is happening. They've lost their chance to get my money.


----------



## gigem88

The kits are on sale until Monday for $260 something, the Black Friday sale was extended.


----------



## Charley horse

I got the kit - I got the kit!!! Yipee!


----------



## Thunderspark

Saddlebag said:


> Isn't this just ducky: I try to join the No Worries Club with the $50 discount and the site won't accept my credit card. I triple checked the numbers. The 888 phone number doesn't work from Canada. Maybe there's a reason this is happening. They've lost their chance to get my money.


I think there is another number you call, the international one I think because we had the same problem when I was a member.....


----------



## kay56649

I love clinton anderson's methods and I was a no worries member, but we weren't very happy with the videos we got for the amount it cost to be a member. I loved the bag, hat, and shirt, but we we didn't find it worth being a member. I would for sure recommend the fundamentals though!!


----------



## Rico1BadDog

I too just bought the Fundamentals kit on black friday. I am not a NWC member. I am wondering what you fellow CA fans know about finding information on how to get thru the fundamentals WITHOUT a round pen. Does anyone know where I can find my answers to this small dilemma? I am also a person that needs to follow step by step instructions... which will be hard to do when he is working in a round pen and I am not able to.


----------



## Charley horse

I dont have a round pen Rico..I plan on working my horse with the line..
I do however have a square paddock that I can use if needed..

Can you improvise?? Pen, long line..


----------



## Rico1BadDog

Thanks, and yes, the long line is my plan. I also have a square paddock, but it is very very small, I worry about being too close to keep safe. The plan at this point is to use the long line at first and use the square paddock for lower key stuff that has lower chance of anyone getting hurt. Guess I am on the right track then.


----------



## LesandLily

Rico1BadDog said:


> Thanks, and yes, the long line is my plan. I also have a square paddock, but it is very very small, I worry about being too close to keep safe. The plan at this point is to use the long line at first and use the square paddock for lower key stuff that has lower chance of anyone getting hurt. Guess I am on the right track then.


Clinton talks about that (no round pen) in the video. You will skip the RP lessons and go straight into yielding the HQs stage one. Lunge for respect lessons will take the place of no RP. It may take just a little longer...especially wit a disrespectful horse but it is totally doable. If you can make a round pen though, even out of electric fencing, it is a great tool and worth the investment.

Cheers.
Les


----------



## Saddlebag

Square pen? Buy cheap yellow polly rope, the thin stuff and tie it across the corners. Horses are good for ducking in to corners and standing there. The rope stops them. We pay 9c ft here, can't get any cheaper than that unless you have electric ribbon kicking around. Each corner will need about 20'. A single strand works. Since the CA sight wouldn't take my cc, I bo't a new 40" tv. Somehow, from the comments about the No Worries Club I'll enjoy the tv more than the membership.


----------



## Charley horse

Rico1BadDog said:


> Thanks, and yes, the long line is my plan. I also have a square paddock, but it is very very small, I worry about being too close to keep safe. The plan at this point is to use the long line at first and use the square paddock for lower key stuff that has lower chance of anyone getting hurt. Guess I am on the right track then.


I just got mine in the other day and was watching it a bit over the weekend. I am so excited!!!
And yes all can be done on a long line. Have you watched some of yours yet??
I cant wait to get started - but its raining now.


----------



## Charley horse

Saddlebag said:


> Square pen? Buy cheap yellow polly rope, the thin stuff and tie it across the corners. Horses are good for ducking in to corners and standing there. The rope stops them. We pay 9c ft here, can't get any cheaper than that unless you have electric ribbon kicking around. Each corner will need about 20'. A single strand works. Since the CA sight wouldn't take my cc, I bo't a new 40" tv. Somehow, from the comments about the No Worries Club I'll enjoy the tv more than the membership.


Good tip thank you.

I am lucky enough that when I work my horse in his square pad he automatically runs in a circle around me.
Cant wait to get started on the fundamentals!!!

After reviewing the dvd's, I know its going to give me a safe horse with all the ground work and make me a more confident rider.
These are great!


----------



## Breezy2011

I am not a NWC member, but I want to be, but cannot afford it right now. My question is, what are in the fundementals?

I know there are DVD's, but are there also stuff to use while training your horse, like one of his halters, or a whip, or something? Or do you have to buy that sepertly?


----------



## Thunderspark

I'm not positive but I think you get only the DVDs and arena mates (cards with the exercises to take with you if you forget the exercises/order of them)


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I'm a no worries club member, and I just love it.

I don't own the fundamentals kit, but my friend does so I can just use it whenever, etc. If she didn't want me using it anymore then I would buy one. I just highly recommend it. Its a great kid and Clinton does a phenomenal job explaining what he does.


----------



## Spotted

Beware of buying off ebay. I just tried buying for $299.99 and never got it and the guy wouldn't respond. I did get my money back because I went through paypal. Do not buy if they have a zero rating. The guy has several accounts that were opened in Oct & Nov. 
NWC has a discount going on right now. check it out. Plus you can watch all of his tv shows when you become a member.


----------



## fkonidaris

I joined the NWC and do not have the fundamentals kit. I can say, being a NWC member, you have access to the TV shows as well as the NWC DVDs and there is a video section on "Testing the Method" where you can see three different people go through the entire fundamentals with Clinton. That was a HUGE help. There are also useful forums where you can ask questions and get answers and some of the members will provide their notes on the fundamentals.


----------



## Charley horse

Ive got my horse to work in a circle around me while in a square pen, so its going great with the method..I just need clear skies and nice weather! Ive been waiting for it since Thanksgiving so I can get the show on the road with my guy.

*SPOTTED *Sorry to hear you got a bad apple off of ebay..
I plan to sell my kit when I am finished with it - I am keeping the books all unused and everything nice and clean for reselling.


----------



## Tessa7707

I'm a po kid, so there's no way I can afford $600 for dvd's, simply not justifiable. I just started boarding at a new place and they have a 'media' room with a tv, books, a few DVDs, among which is a sole, very old round penning DVD by CA. Yeee! I feel like a giddy little kid glued to the tv.


----------



## fkonidaris

Something else for those who can't afford the DVDs or don't want to pay the astronomical prices...

go to giddyupflix.com and you can rent them! There are tons of trainers DVDs there! And it's much cheaper!!!


----------



## Tessa7707

fkonidaris said:


> Something else for those who can't afford the DVDs or don't want to pay the astronomical prices...
> 
> go to giddyupflix.com and you can rent them! There are tons of trainers DVDs there! And it's much cheaper!!!


Nice! Thanks, I didn't know that existed!


----------



## Horsigirl

Im gonna look up giddyupflix.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

